# New Dove (another appropriate title would be "Ivan Wins!")



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I finally gave in to Ivan's demands for a dove of his own species. For those who don't know Ivan's background, he is a ringneck dove who was raised with a female pigeon. They were mates, had one set of babies, and then Ivan escaped their pen into the area with the pigeons and got his head pecked. So in he came for recuperation. . .meanwhile, his pigeon wife Genevieve shacked up with another pigeon! 

Ivan healed up and went back into the little aviary with the small/beakless/non-agressive pigeons, and I brought him a cute little tumbler about his size about two months ago, who has absolutely no interest in him. I put Genevieve in the little aviary with him but she wants nothing to do with him. All day he romances the other pigeons, who ignore him. So I broke down and went to the feed store and picked what looks like (please God) a female dove. She is in a large cage near the little aviary while she goes through quarantine period, and Ivan hasn't seen her yet, but I'm sure he will be very excited when he does. She has a week left and then we shall see. I'll get some pictures of her tomorrow, just been meaning to post this and finally got the chance.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Awwwwww.....youse is a good Mamabird, MaryJane.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

match maker, matchmaker, bring me a match, find me a find, catch me a cooooo!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, you're such a nice mama.  I think Ivan will be pleased with a new wife.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

awww so nice of you. just out of curiosity did you have any pictures of ivan's little hybrid kids. im just curious to see what they would turn out like.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

WAY TO GO Ivan! 

MJ, I think it's great that you got him a little friend. Now he'll have another like him, and maybe his romancing will finally pay off .

-Hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Noisy_minor said:


> awww so nice of you. just out of curiosity did you have any pictures of ivan's little hybrid kids. im just curious to see what they would turn out like.


Now you've gone and done it! Of course I have pictures! Lol. 

Thanks for the nice words everyone, yes Ivan is a bit spoiled. Poor little guy, he's definitely the most fragile of all my guys! So he deserves extra spoiling. And a lonely dove is a sad sight!!

Here is a picture of Ivan's new wife, who I'm thinking is younger than I originally thought. In the cage at the feed store she put up quite a fight when caught, acting like an adult, but her coloring seems a bit like that of a younger dove. I'm not too familiar with baby doves so maybe someone can tell me if they are different colors. She was also in with some peach and tangerine doves, so maybe she's just a different shade than Ivan. 










And here she is getting ready for the big wing slap:









I usually have pretty good luck sexing doves (not pigeons though) by their feet; males tend to have big, bright pink "worm" toes and females tend to have smaller, thinner, light pink or gray toes. She has little feet and they are very light pink.

Now for my hybrids...these are the first hybrids I had (the twins below), from my first pigeon Gonzo and his wife Beakers, who was a ringneck dove. This was before I knew about keeping pigeons and doves together and how it doesn't usually work out too well:


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Then I raised Ivan and Genevieve together, as they were born at the same time and Ivan was very much a runt. He and Gen had the run of a spare bedroom and became mates when they matured, as I was hoping. Of course I had no idea if he was a he and she was a she, but I hoped!! They finally had a set of babies which I gave to my pigeon Mrs. Bird (the best mommy) to raise along with her hubby. These are much more pigeony-looking. They both have mates and the female did lay eggs, but they didn't hatch (hybrids are infertile). Here are those two:


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such beauties you have, MJ!!

I sure hope Ivan will be happy with your new one and HOPEFULLY, a FEMALE!

We will be watching...hoping...

I know you will keep us updated!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------

